# 454



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

the 454 raging bull. how bad is the recoil on an 8 1/2 inch barrel? Maby compared to a 35 rem contender :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: uke: uke: uke: :sniper: 
:withstupid: :x


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Worse than your 35 Remington, but controllable!* Do you really like the Taurus Raging bull? Save your money and purchase a Freedom Arms Model 83 in 7 1/2" barrel!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Don't listen to osok, he is far manlier than any of us. I read that he once shot a cannon one handed.


----------



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

how exactly much more worse than the 35 rem contender ? i ask


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't worry, because what ever 454 Casull firearm you choose you can always shoot heavy 45 Colt ammo through it which is very manageable!

*454 Casull pressure is the same as the 300 Weatherby Magnum, 300 WSM, 300 Remington Ultra Magnum, 338 Remington Ultra Magnum, 375 Remington Ultra Magnum which is 65,000 P.S.I., the 300 Winchester Magnum is a little below that @ 64,000 P.S.I.!*

The following list represents the Maximum Average Pressure (PSI) recommended by the Sporting Arms and Ammunition Manufacturers' Institute.

http://www.ramshot.com/powders/loadpressure.php

http://www.handloads.com/misc/saami.htm

*The SAAMI Maximum Average Pressure for the .35 Remington is 33,500 P.S.I.

The SAAMI Maximum Average Pressure for the 44 Magnum is 36,000 P.S.I.

The SAAMI Maximum Average Pressure for the 454 Casull is 65,000 P.S.I.*


----------



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

so in the bull the .454. will kick sugnificantly more than the 35 rem?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like about double

mark


----------



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

I haven't tried the Freedom Arms 83 but have handled one in a shop and like the feel. I have a Taurus Raging Bull Pro Hunter 6 1/2"bbl in black stainless and have to agree the recoil can get excessive after a number of rounds of 454. I did rapid fire one cylinder of 5 rounds and was noticeably uncomfortable even two handed. In fact I don't think I've ever fired other than two hands because it is a heavy pistol. However using 45 Colt is another story altogether. If you dont mind a very large frame revolver it is unbelievable how tame this gun is with the 45's. Also, the single action was quite ok out of the box but DA would require attention before acceptable. Overall though I give it a hearty thumbs up.
~the scrollmaster~


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

I use a 454 Casul for remote area Bear deterent..Float plane operators in Ak have spacific claims and reasons for using it over the old 44 mag...
Its an awsome Gun..nothing like power..Is there room for the rubber chicken? Hide it good ! Gear pile, food and clothes not shown . 
On our way to land on a sand bar by a glacier to fish in AK. 
















Busted at Customs, Northway AK.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Having owned a Freedom arms 454 I thought I better chime in. Unles you purchase the 45 long Colt Cylinder DO NOT SHOOT 45 Long Colts in the 454 Cylinder!!!!! You will have problems extracting 454 casings. No having said that you can reload these to very, very moderate loads making them very enjoyable to shoot. The single action frame of the Freedom Arms also allows the gun to roll reducing the recoil. It is exceptionally accurate and very safe in the half cock position. With factory ammo it does punch you pretty good though but I have reloaded very good loads that were much more enjoyable (and less expensive) to shoot. I have not shot the Ragin Bull but I highly recomend the Freedom Arms 454's!


----------



## Mark Alan (Feb 4, 2006)

I own a 454 Taurus raging bull, and it is not at all bad too handle, because the barrel is ported at the end most of the recoil is taken up by that, my personal opinion is, that a 357 that I shot that was not ported was worse than my pistol.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Since when does the PSI of a given load relate directly to the recoil? Recoil is a factor of of MV and bullet weight vs the wieght of the gun. A .223 factory load is much higher PSI than a factory loaded 45/70. Which one feels heavier on your shoulder? By the way this thread is a year and a half old.


----------

